# Equiptment Layout Software



## loki (Nov 9, 2007)

I am looking for a piece of software that can be used to map out equiptment and how it is connected, till now i have been using paint and it takes forever, i have attached a sample of what i am after.

Thanks in advance,
Loki


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any CAD program will do you just fine, AutoCAD and VectorWorks are the industry standards.

If you were a Mac user, you could use OmniGraffle, which is a flow chart making program. I would imagine there are similar programs for windows as well.

And BTW, welcome to the Booth, stop by the new member forum and tell us about yourself!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

stardraw is a good one for rack layouts and schmatics and block schemes

www.stardraw.com


----------



## Raktor (Nov 10, 2007)

Never heard of that before Hughesie, looks brilliant.

*Thanks*


----------



## loki (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks cool, im getting a copy now, thanks so much.

Raktor, this will let me do those diagrams for the noobs doing visual, they finaly have no reason to stuff it up.

Thanks again,
Loki


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

i really should investigate it also, i like the fact you can drag premade objects (like desks) into the plot and it already knows what connections it has

oh it starts at 700us

right, maybe not....


----------



## loki (Nov 10, 2007)

There is "Demo" versions, that have all the capabilities but do not allow you to save/print after 30 days, i am now using that


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah true, good luck with that

upload a screenshot of the finished product, i would be intrested in seeing it

what are you drawing with it?


----------



## loki (Nov 10, 2007)

i will upload a screen shot shortly, i am going to use it to draw a detailed plan for a visual set up, i used to set up a heap of equiptment and now i have passed the job on to others who keep doing it wrong, so im drawing up some detailed plans for them.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

do they know the diffirirance between XLR cables and DMX cables


----------



## loki (Nov 10, 2007)

I think so, its more a case of "What do i plug in where and with what"


----------



## Radman (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## soundlight (Nov 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA
That just made my day.
It's going on the door to the sound closet and in the booth...


----------



## museav (Nov 10, 2007)

Might be worth looking at the USITT's Sound Graphics Project: Student Guidelines for Sound Graphics at http://www.usitt.org/commissions/sound/Sound_Comm_Graphics_Project.html. I'm not sure that Stardraw wiring drawings match these, but they might be close.


----------



## Radman (Nov 11, 2007)

soundlight said:


> HAHAHAHA
> That just made my day.
> It's going on the door to the sound closet and in the booth...




My MS Paint skills please I see.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 11, 2007)

Radman said:


> My MS Paint skills please I see.



Yeah, I guessed that. I made two more versions with other connectors, and put all 3 up at various places where people may or may not find them.


----------

